# Furniture style bathroom vanity.



## jkline805 (Nov 14, 2011)

My wife and I currently have a cheap Menards brand bathroom vanity. It's pretty ugly so I decided to build this. Its my first attempt at an inset furniture style vanity. Everything was pretty straightforward although the inside doors add a little bit of difficulty. The finish is general finishes water based milk paint. There is a couple coats of water based polyurethane clear coat over top of that. The drawers are full extension slides. The hinges are of course exposed no mortise hinges. I wanted European style but my wife likes the exposed hinges better. The only real drawback is the lack of adjustability. Overall I am very pleased with how this turned out.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

You should be pleased, it's beautiful work.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Very nice!!

What will the top be made from?


----------



## jkline805 (Nov 14, 2011)

The top will be a solid surface double bowl top. Brand is St Paul. Thanks.


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm not such I'm a fan of the color but the build sure is pretty. Great job.

P.S. I imagine the color probably looks fine though when in its proper setting. That is, in the bathroom.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Funny thing; I just realized that the cabinets in our master bathroom are almost that same color. :laughing:

EDIT: sorry, ours are more gray. Yours look to have a green tint. I might actually like yours better.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

NIce vanity. Good job.


----------



## jlperrigan (Dec 7, 2012)

Excellent work on the vanity cabinet, am thinking of building one myself. would like to see pics in its permanent home when complete.


----------



## jkline805 (Nov 14, 2011)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Funny thing; I just realized that the cabinets in our master bathroom are almost that same color. :laughing:
> 
> EDIT: sorry, ours are more gray. Yours look to have a green tint. I might actually like yours better.


 
The color was what my wife chose, and to be honest, I would have went with something a little more gray and less green, but she's the designer. It is General Finishes Milk Paint "Basil". I was actually pretty impressed with that paint. It sprayed really nice with only a little thinning. I know most here don't like painted projects, and I am generally that way also, but this seems to work for me. 

Thanks!!


----------



## CAjan (Jan 7, 2013)

Wow. Thanks for sharing. You do great work, it's gorgeous. I like the paint and I appreciate the feedback on the milk paint too. I think the green is wonderful and is a great hue to associate with wood.


----------



## calcnerd (Dec 7, 2012)

Looks nice!


----------



## Gary0855 (Aug 3, 2010)

Just remember ONE thing, If the Wife is happy, everyone is happy.
Feel free to apply this to all aspects of life.......lol







ps. Nice job


----------



## One Ozark American (Jan 9, 2008)

In addition to liking the color okay I like the way you made the door and drawer inserts with a very narrow distance between the insert and frame. I think that's the key to making it look like furniture instead of typical raised panel doors on cabinets.


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

Lot of drawers! Very functional! Great work.


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Like the build, design and color of the vanity, will surely make the bathroom very classy. Great job!

______________________________
www.sawblade.com


----------



## jkline805 (Nov 14, 2011)

*Update*

Just finishing the mirror frames and towel cubbie to match this vanity. Frames were done to match the frames on the doors, minus the panels. The towel cubbie was done to my wife's specs. She actually helped me build it, which was a lot of fun. Thanks.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Great job i love it


----------



## Toolmaann (Feb 21, 2011)

Terrific looking project, love the finish!

It's always a pleasure for me when the wife gets involved... Glad yours sounds the same.


----------



## jkline805 (Nov 14, 2011)

Here is the towel cubbie in use. Thanks everyone!


----------



## hays0369 (May 3, 2011)

Your build looks really nice. As far as the color and wives go, I would rather be happy than right any day of the week! Congrats


----------



## <*(((>< (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice work on all of it! Pretty cool to build things to fit your needs isn't it! And you can always use the money you saved building it yourself to buy more tools, always a good pitch to the wife. :thumbsup:


----------

